# Where does the black wire go?????



## bsmith6356 (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm trying to figure out why my riding mower won't start, it only makes a clicking sound. Had the battery charged, starter tested fine, 15 amp fuse appears fine.

I don't know a lot about engines/mowers, but while taking apart (I did a diagram of wires, but somehow missed one) and putting back together the battery, solenoid and starter I have a black wire left over...not sure where to put it! I traced it to the starter switch. There was two black wires coming out of the starter switch, one goes down through a hold and under the engine somewhere, it's the other one that I don't know what to hook to! See attached photos.

Help!! (especially on the wire, but any suggestions on it not starting would be helpful also!)


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Black is usually the ground wire on (American made) cars. It 'might' be a ground wire. Turn the ignition to 'run' and put a test light on it. It it lights, it's a power wire of some sort. If not, clamp the light to the (bare) black wire and touch the positive battery terminal. If the light comes on, the black is a ground wire.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Bigplanz <-----what he said.... 

also, if it's just 'clicking', you may have backwards polarity.
reverse polarity and try it.

DM


----------



## crxsleeper17m (Nov 2, 2009)

or set it on fire and cook some burgers


----------

